# Knee protection pads - lite but with hardshell, not slippering down, for enduro ridin



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Knee protection pads - lite but with hardshell, not slippering down, for enduro ridin

Hello!

Any recommendations appreciated.
Planning to buy new knee pads, here's what I'm looking for:
Lite enough (I'm riding only in summer when it's warm|hot enough)
Hardshell (or maybe some kind of D3O type ?.. )
All possible ways to prevent slippering off (right now I use 661 Rage Hard Knee/Shin Guards, and I had to instal some kind of pressbutton to make them sit and hold tight enough )
I don't pedal much, but - would be nice not to have issues with "scratching skin ot smth"..

Сontenders:

7 Protection 7iDP Project Knee Pads - grey-blue https://7protection.com/gb/product/project-knee/

Leatt Knee Guard 3DF 6.0 - black https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...guards-3df-soft-shell/knee-guard-3df-6-0.html

Leatt Knee and Shin Guard 3DF Hybrid EXT 2020 - fuel/black https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/pro...nee-shin-guard-3df-hybrid-ext-black-fuel.html

Endura MT500 Hard Shell Knee Pad - black https://www.endurasport.com/c/MT500-Hard-Shell-Knee-Pad/p/E1195-Black

Endura MT500 Lite Knee Pad - black https://www.endurasport.com/c/MT500-Lite-Knee-Pad/p/E1196-Black

ION Bike Protection K-Pact Select Knee Guards - black https://shop.ion-products.com/en-gb/ionbike_protection_men/knee/k-pact-select-47900--5904

any other?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

I wonder about the g from e line?


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

7idp sam hill. They literally meet and exceed every qualification you have. For about 5 years I was on the search for the holy grail of knee pads for enduro (gnar) riding in the southern california (90+) heat. For the last 1.5ish years I've been using the sam hill 7idp's and i'll never go back to anything else.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I think dainese makes the best pads. I bought recent they shin knee pads, hard, lightweight, replaced my old dainese which i had for 8 years.

They also make motorcycle protection.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

minimusprime said:


> 7idp sam hill. They literally meet and exceed every qualification you have. For about 5 years I was on the search for the holy grail of knee pads for enduro (gnar) riding in the southern california (90+) heat. For the last 1.5ish years I've been using the sam hill 7idp's and i'll never go back to anything else.


7 Protection 7iDP S. Hill Knee Pads https://www.bike24.com/p2284506.html
or
7 Protection 7iDP S. Hill Lite Knee Pads https://www.bike24.com/p2338409.html
?

Anyway, I see both models don't have any kind of velcro-strap at the top.. From my expirience all pads (knee, elbow,..) will stretch in that area sooner or later, and start to move down while riding, very annoying..


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

ka81ua said:


> 7 Protection 7iDP S. Hill Knee Pads https://www.bike24.com/p2284506.html
> or
> 7 Protection 7iDP S. Hill Lite Knee Pads https://www.bike24.com/p2338409.html
> ?
> ...


I have both. I don't ride without knee pads on, even when it's 100 degrees out. So i use the sam hill lite knee pads when I'm doing xc type riding on hot days, otherwise I wear the regular sam hill's because they are so comfortable that I don't notice them.

I don't know what to tell you about them sliding down. I hate knee pads that slide down and I will literally throw them away after a single ride if they move on me. I'm very particular about that specific thing and these are perfect in that regard. These are constructed as knee sleeves so they lock into a chamois or bib (i wear bibs) and they literally never move.

Even when I wear these on my moto and I'm not wearing a bib, these don't move on me. They fit true to size, (chart says medium and that's what my 6'2", 33" inseam @ 175lbs needs).

At any rate, you asked for a recommendation and I gave it. If you don't believe it, then you can do some research or look at other things.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

minimusprime said:


> I have both. I don't ride without knee pads on, even when it's 100 degrees out. So i use the sam hill lite knee pads when I'm doing xc type riding on hot days, otherwise I wear the regular sam hill's because they are so comfortable that I don't notice them.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about them sliding down. I hate knee pads that slide down and I will literally throw them away after a single ride if they move on me. I'm very particular about that specific thing and these are perfect in that regard. These are constructed as knee sleeves so they lock into a chamois or bib (i wear bibs) and they literally never move.
> 
> Even when I wear these on my moto and I'm not wearing a bib, these don't move on me. They fit true to size, (chart says medium and that's what my 6'2", 33" inseam @ 175lbs needs).


Thank you very much for all this info!!



minimusprime said:


> At any rate, you asked for a recommendation and I gave it. If you don't believe it, then you can do some research or look at other things.


You got me wrong, I'm very thankful to you for your reply. I was just wondering...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I just replaced my 2nd pair of 7iDP Control pads with the Fox Launch Pro. I’m pleased with them so far.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I've got the Leatt 3DF Hybrid EXT's, among other guards. Don't have any of the others mentioned. They are actually really comfortable and surprisingly easy for me to pedal in. I wouldn't wear them for any sort of XC type of riding, but I live in the PNW where we tend to climb up fire roads/climb trails and then bomb back down gravity style. I've seen some people that take all their pads off at the bottom, then strap them back on at the top. Never felt the urge to do this unless it's hot out. When it's hot............oh man, those things are like furnaces on your legs and they soak up a ton of sweat in the process. I'm thinking of getting the POC VPD System Lite knee pads for those days. I've spoken to several people riding with them and haven't heard a single negative comment.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I used G-Form Elite for technical ST riding but found the knee/shin pads slipped and I had to fuss with them periodically. There is also no protection for the side of the knee. Tried the IXS Carve Evo recently. They felt fine trying them on around the house but after the first ride they were rubbing me on the knee caps and behind one knee. Couldn't try a larger size because they were OOS but I went by the size chart. They were returned. I then went with TLD Raid pads. Extremely comfortable and don't slip as of yet. One thing though I wish they had velcro around the entire top area so I could cinch the strap a little bit more snug. I am only 5'4" but have muscular legs from a lifetime of weight training and years of riding so fit sometimes is a challenge for me. I was specifically looking for a pad that had a strap compared to just a compression sleeve due to what you are concerned about. BTW I also use the TLD Raid elbow protection and like them very much. FWIW you can't take the D30 padding out and just wash the pad if that matters to you. That was one thing I liked about the IXS since the D30 padding was in a pocket and could be removed so you could just wash the rest and throw it in a dryer. I wouldn't use a dryer with the TLD but I do put in a washing machine on delicate.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

I ride these year round, so far no issues with sliding and moving

https://www.leatt.com/shop/catalog/...s/knee-shin-guard-3-0-ext-black/category/774/

Very happy with the purchase!

-DS


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i just had my first ride on the new gform e-line knee pads and they were great. i took a spill on some rocky terrain and the hard shell performed well. just some scratches on the plastic. i didn't notice any hot spot issues or sweaty knees when climbing.


----------

